# Shuckins I'm coming for ya old man!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep ya heard it right Ron my mentor my best friend is going down like never before, :kicknuts:Good things you got new boots (nice ones BTW) because you gonna need them to run and hide from me, soon my friend soon.

Love Ya bro :hug:

Now get ready :boxing: to go down


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

*F%&#

Everyone Run!!!!
*

(all caps filter?! sometimes theyre appropriate!! Ill just go bold and red then!)


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Excited for the fallout haha.

This should be great to watch.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Hehe...now THIS I gotta see!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't joke about stuff like this I guarantee he will go down in a good way but down nerveless :evil: ray: :angel:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

*Oh!..This Is Gonna Be Good!!* :lol:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

You go get 'em Dave!!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

this is gonna be epic!


yall ----> op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:


me ----> :bolt:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I don't joke about stuff like this I guarantee he will go down in a good way but down nerveless :evil: ray: :angel:


Hehehehehehehehe.. Can i get you to give us an evil laugh please?


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Some big shizit gonna happen up in here.

I would be glad to be near Shuckins' house when this bomb lands just to get the pieces of the bomb that land nearby. 

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

i think i hear a siren...... time to hang out in the bomb shelter because i'm only 1 state away from ron.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

:fear::behindsofa: (For Shibby).....op2:op2: (For Terry).


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This will be worth the wait and can't wait to see the damaged. If I know Ron he will also put a hurting on Dave so I wonder how this will end or will it be never ending--- I'll volunteer my services if this gets out of hand just let me know!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> :fear::behindsofa: (For Shibby).....op2:op2: (For Terry).


Ya think his dog/kitty is as scared as Old Man Shuckins is yet LOL :croc:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

hi dave!

nice avatar!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't wait to see the hit


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Holy Crap Batman & Robin!!!! It's good vs. good which equals mutual implosion!! The outcome will be of epic proportions!!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Old Man? I think not, Legend says a Shuckins does not age....And Can bomb forever.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Sir Ron, their are coming to get ya Bro!! :cheer2::cheer2: :mod::mod: :cheer2::cheer2:

Run Ron Run!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

A massive bomb hitting a fortress stocked with hundreds of smaller bombs can't be good. This could be the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

it's like GI Joe vs Chuck Norris, knowing is half the battle, so take cover......who will be the ultimate warrior? oh the humanity......


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh Spit!!!! I cannot wait to see this!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Man is this ever gonna be good. This Ali / Frazier all over again - the two best heavyweights in the woorrrrllllldd!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> hi dave!
> 
> nice avatar!


Hi Ron
Pretty cool Thanks for the idea, Neal kicks ass doesn't he!


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> A massive bomb hitting a fortress stocked with hundreds of smaller bombs can't be good. This could be the end of the world as we know it.


Let's all head out that way so we can pick up the shrapnel!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha. My first thought when I saw the title was "Who would have the balls to post a thread with that title?". Then I saw it was Dave.


I thought no more thoughts after that. I just ran as far and as fast as I could!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow straight up calling the man and all the kids out in the street.....

This is going to be good!!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm reminded of this:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

gotta see what the damage is going to be.....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm going to the only place safe...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

this is going to be good...


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

I as well am looking forward to seeing the carnage shuckins takes.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am home sick no pay, and also had some very bad news myself, so after moping all day I decided to up the stakes and take it out on Old Man Shuckins!

Sorry buddy you wanted to help so I guess you get to be the heavy bag 



PS
Still Love Ya Bro


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

shuckins said:


> hi dave!
> 
> nice avatar!


What's up with that? :yuck::woohoo::yuck:


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ya, did a BOTL on here draw up those Avatars? They're pretty damn cool looking! 


Can't wait to see the results of this BTW. 

Maybe Puff should do a mass bombing of Shuckins... Puff forum members collectively probably couldn't send enough to equal the number of packages Ron has sent out, not to mention come anywhere near the generosity he shows.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes Neal sent both shuckins and me a bomb with these cool drawings aka if ya want to have some work done he was asking about interest and he does great work. here's his puff handle nealw6971


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> Ya, did a BOTL on here draw up those Avatars? They're pretty damn cool looking!
> 
> Can't wait to see the results of this BTW.
> 
> Maybe Puff should do a mass bombing of Shuckins... Puff forum members collectively probably couldn't send enough to equal the number of packages Ron has sent out, not to mention come anywhere near the generosity he shows.


it's been done, he still outdoes everybody XD

though if anyone was going to hit shuckins like an RPG into a fireworks factory - it'd be Smelvis


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> it's like GI Joe vs Chuck Norris, knowing is half the battle, so take cover......who will be the ultimate warrior? oh the humanity......


HAHAHA that's gold!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:attention: 9505 5000 2381 1229 0001 89 :attention:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

this is gonna be good - really, really good!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

the anticipation!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zogg said:


> the anticipation!!!


Even for me LOL :biggrin: The worry is he's so old it may take forever for him to recover and show you all the take down smack shit customized for our favorite Puffer!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm ready


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

fixed 


smelvis said:


>


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

rest of puff:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i'm ready


:rockon: :banana: ound: :hungry: :tongue1: :bounce:


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh the humanity.

The GD anticipation is going to get to me.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

anyone else keep seeing that cartoon sequence where they keep pulling out bigger guns until they each have a nuke pointed at eachother from like 10 feet away?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Track & Confirm

Search Results

Label/Receipt Number: 9505 5000 2381 1229 0001 89*
Expected Delivery Date: August 19, 2011*
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Acceptance

The U.S. Postal Service has received electronic notification from our Automated Postal Center (APC) in BELLEVUE, WA 98004 on August 17, 2011 to expect your shipment for mailing.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Track & Confirm
> 
> Search Results
> 
> ...


Oh heck YES!!! I can't wait...I can't wait...!!! :fencing:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

quo155 said:


> Oh heck YES!!! I can't wait...I can't wait...!!! :fencing:


Yes I have arranged for a nurse with skills just in case you know being so old ya never know meet nurse I do it all. Fortunately she charges by the hour 

:fencing: :behindsofa: :hug: :tape: :smoke: :evil: :lever:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice Dave-really nice! This should teach the ole hoot--


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay all done here! Next time I'm gonna get serious on his old ass  and not be so easy on him!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> *Okay all done here! Next time I'm gonna get serious on his old ass  and not be so easy on him!*


Don't break his other hip Dave--He needs time to recover and learn to walk again!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Don't break his other hip Dave--He needs time to recover and learn to walk again!


Morning Paul you may be right at his advanced age I might want to error on the side of what Puff would do to me if I took him out to hard and he had to convalesce!! :usa2:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I think Vegas oddsmakers would put this one at even money....the tale of the tape is pretty evenly matched..they both have more cigars than the entire country of Nicaragua and if they decided to empty their payloads on each other they could blow up the world at least 20 times over...this would make for great televisionop2:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have to admit, when I first saw this thread, I was like... yeah, right. However, after seeing the devastation... well, I'm a believer now.

These two go at each other and I'm thinking it could very well be the end of the cigar-lovin' world. Cigarmaggedon, Rise of the Bombers.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yes Neal sent both shuckins and me a bomb with these cool drawings aka if ya want to have some work done he was asking about interest and he does great work. here's his puff handle nealw6971


Dang, Dave, thanks for the shout out. I'm finally getting to read through this thread and it kinda' hit me by surprise that y'all brought my name into this.

I just want to say, for the record... I am completely innocent!

And friggin' AMAZING bomb you set off on Ron. Just really amazing. Kinda' skeert about the reciprocative bomb that Ron hits ya' back with, though.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

nealw6971 said:


> Kinda' skeert about the reciprocative bomb that Ron hits ya' back with, though.


yeah,i was kinda wondering about what he would do too...


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

shuckins said:


> yeah,i was kinda wondering about what he would do too...


ya... I heard he's a pushover though. Big teddy bear kinda guy.

Kidding of course. Ron I saw the damage and you deserve that dozens of times over. Dave did a hell of a job though. Cheers to both of you.

I'm going to have to apologize for posting drunk. Lady friends and bloody mary's are my excuse.


----------

